# Wolf



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Yea that is in not a sable, that is a wolf I took in several years ago! I just moved him again, but I own this land!!! Timber, Red wolf and shep, I had him cut but will never take the wild part out , rescue!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

He is not living like this but tied him for a pic!!! got another pic if you want to see


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)




----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Sweet as butter and wild like a flower/weed


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I can do all kinds of things with him in training but, there will be a scary part for us we can never ever separate


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

If you want to tell me something, tell me what you stopped a wolf from doing! I did one time and never want to that again, but he is still doing good and it was so much harder then a working GS!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have had for at least six years and two years ago got ugly!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Harmony, he's a good looking boy


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

He might be fat and cut now but, the wild will never come out! I had a few wolves before this one too , my girl "Tru" was a good girl all the way around! You will never take the wild out!!!! EVER!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice dog, but it's not a wolfdog, sorry. It looks like a german shepherd husky mix. That's probably a good thing though, because wolfdogs are illegal in so many places in the US that they might be illegal to own in your location anyway.

Also, red wolves are endangered, it would be incredibly unlikely and illegal for your average joe to own one to use for breeding wolfdogs.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Courtney said:


> Harmony, he's a good looking boy


 Thank You, he is different


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

harmony said:


> He might be fat and cut now but, the wild will never come out! I had a few wolves before this one too , my girl "Tru" was a good girl all the way around! You will never take the wild out!!!! EVER!


By "wild" what do you mean?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

RidgeWalker said:


> By "wild" what do you mean?


I never tamed a lion but you can teach them to do tricks, and they will always still want to hunt by instinct, nature calls


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

harmony said:


> I never tamed a lion but you can teach them to do tricks, and they will always still want to hunt by instinct, nature calls


All dogs have a predatory instinct. How is one that is clos(er) to a wolf different?

I'm asking because I'm curious, not stirring the pot.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

RidgeWalker said:


> All dogs have a predatory instinct. How is one that is clos(er) to a wolf different?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm curious, not stirring the pot.


I know this breeding by the rescue, but teeth can tell too


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

and blood


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I can not tell you everything, or save the world! I do know a wolf is not a dog or should be treated like a lap pet . I do not know but I might be able to help..


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

What is up with I all of sudden indangered the wolf? REALLY??? I friken save them!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

harmony said:


> What is up with I all of sudden indangered the wolf? REALLY??? I friken save them!!!


I didn't mean you endangered the wolf, I meant that red wolves are an endangered species.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Syaoransbear said:


> I didn't mean you endangered the wolf, I meant that red wolves are an endangered species.


Everything I said is the truth, I live in mountains and I help people when I can, even though I am not from around here. I do love your country btw


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Let me add something I think, people get animals they should not have! My question is do you feel that insure? I am a proud gun owner with barking dogs! But I have seen where people are sold dogs with wolf mix "getting that something extra" and you would be better off with a barking dog and a 45 . I would never in my life get a wolf to protect me!! But I would a GS for my kids when they play outside 

Well what a showed is a wolf mix we call him baby "Bear", and he loves to hunt


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

_looks like a dog , a large sable gsd - no wolf would have feet like that -- been around too many , babies , adults -- hands on , face to face -- we have CatWorld just down the road Media / Carl Tordiff, Animal Co-ordinator, and Wildlife Educator, Sarah Law from Jungle Cat World, Orono Ontario, show 5 year old Alec Eder this Artic Wolf at Springtime in Paris festivities Lions Park, Paris, Ontario on June 4, 2011._

_DNA will tell you what you have _


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't believe you are lying, I just believe you were misled or possibly the person who bred your dog's parents were misled about what their animals were. I just see absolutely no wolf traits and I see very strong german shepherd traits in your dog. It's extraordinarily common for people to think they have a wolfdog because of breeders lying or breeders being lied to, but really they have a dog that's a mix of german shepherd and/or various northern breeds. And the personality of a northern breed throws people off too because northern breeds have similar drives and behavioral traits to wolves, except it's very watered down compared to wolves.

I'm not trying to be rude by correcting you, I just can't sit by and let people stay uninformed about their animal because it hurts so many other animals. Because I'm sure your dog is a great dog and people who meet him probably think wolfdogs really act that way, so they go out and get one. Except what they get turns out to be a real wolfdog and they have no idea how to handle it and someone ends up getting hurt, and the wolfdog ends up being euthanized all because of misrepresentation. And then wolfdogs start getting banned, and more wolfdogs are euthanized.

Here's a good source for learning how to identify wolfdogs:
Content and Phenotyping - Wolf-dog Education...

And if you are on facebook, here's some facebook groups where you can post pictures of your dog and have experts tell you if you have a wolfdog or not, and if so they can tell you what % of wolf. They also have little games where they post pictures of wolfdogs, wolves, or dogs with known lineage and people can guess the content of the animal.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/stopwolfdogmisrepresentation/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/wolfdog101/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/WolfdogCompanions/

And check out this site to see if wolfdogs are illegal or require special requirements in your state. It would be very sad if you told the wrong people he was a wolfdog and he was taken away. 
HybridLaw.com - State laws regarding Hybrid cats, wolves, dogs and other animals


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Get a hold me foul ones and we will go to a vet and take blood and look at teeth (ur cost). It was so scary when I took the main male in timber and gs (time of rescue, person died), big big boy and old, he died shortly after his owner, thing was always so sad, I felt lucky enough I was the only one brave enough to touch him


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

That beast did not live much after his owner died, would not hurt a soul either, just looked like it. I still feel lucky I got to see him to the end, and he looked like a monster!


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

> I don't believe you are lying, I just believe you were misled or possibly the person who bred your dog's parents were misled about what their animals were. I just see absolutely no wolf traits and I see very strong german shepherd traits in your dog. It's extraordinarily common for people to think they have a wolfdog because of breeders lying or breeders being lied to, but really they have a dog that's a mix of german shepherd and/or various northern breeds. And the personality of a northern breed throws people off too because northern breeds have similar drives and behavioral traits to wolves, except it's very watered down compared to wolves.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude by correcting you, I just can't sit by and let people stay uninformed about their animal because it hurts so many other animals. Because I'm sure your dog is a great dog and people who meet him probably think wolfdogs really act that way, so they go out and get one. Except what they get turns out to be a real wolfdog and they have no idea how to handle it and someone ends up getting hurt, and the wolfdog ends up being euthanized all because of misrepresentation. And then wolfdogs start getting banned, and more wolfdogs are euthanized.
> 
> ...


Thanks Syaoransbear for posting such educating and thought out responses! Great links I must say


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

That is a gsd.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm going to have to second the post above that I'm finding your posts a little hard to follow


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Good going Harmony. You have livened things up. 

How are you doing? Hope all is well.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Yep well, what is said is said! Believe what you want! Not hard to tell! And , what part did you not understand? Should I put that in CAPS for you? LOL 

Why do you want to kick someones butt because you have dog problems or do not know a breed? I will do teeth and blood and this boy any day at ur cost


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Everyone here is a good person who wants to help you with your pretty dog. He seems healthy that's most important just tell whoever asks that he is a gsd mix and everything will be ok. Whether he is part wolf or not if you tell someone he is and he was taken away that would be awful. Don't worry about his DNA so much as his happiness.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jack's Dad said:


> Good going Harmony. You have livened things up.
> 
> How are you doing? Hope all is well.


(thumbs up), hanging in there, lol...


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

I... dont... understand...


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Also agree not a wolf.

I wouldn't get too worked up though, I've never seen a post from Harmony that made too much sense, so I'm not sure that if something is wrong or she's just the most brilliant troll that ever was.

But I do agree calling people dumb for trying to help is not all that very nice.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Sarah~ said:


> Everyone here is a good person who wants to help you with your pretty dog. He seems healthy that's most important just tell whoever asks that he is a gsd mix and everything will be ok. Whether he is part wolf or not if you tell someone he is and he was taken away that would be awful. Don't worry about his DNA so much as his happiness.


 
I really have to get a pic of my main gs boy on here soon (again)


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Carriesue said:


> Also agree not a wolf.
> 
> I wouldn't get too worked up though, I've never seen a post from Harmony that made too much sense, so I'm not sure that if something is wrong or she's just the most brilliant troll that ever was.
> 
> But I do agree calling people dumb for trying to help is not all that very nice.


I always wonder what someones life might be like trying to follow someone else around, LOL! BUT, I wouldn't know


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes harmony you should! I love seeing everyone's pictures gsds are always so handsome!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Sarah~ said:


> Yes harmony you should! I love seeing everyone's pictures gsds are always so handsome!


LMAO, I am sure you do.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Okay we are having a blast out the end over some post, but LOL, lets try to stop because I did start with the truth, only the ugly make things ugly. Do not make me CAP that


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I really had know idea this post would cause a stir, let me say right now "I am sorry for saying dumb or stupid", I didn't mean it! We say things we should not at times (maybe some don`t know), I feel sorry for what I said!!! I did tell the truth! Goodnight!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for apologizing - I've deleted a bunch of posts that were against forum rules, and some that just didn't make any sense. 

And to prevent a repeat of same. The thread is locked. Thank yo all who gave good info and helped out.


----------

